# Is Blaupunkt good?



## heretic228 (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm interested in buying a new CD changer, and I was wondering if the Blaupunkt Sacramento CD33 is any good. It would cost me $100, which is less expensive than the Pioneer DEH-1600 or the Sony CDX-S2000. How does the Blaupunkt compare with these two others?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Blaupunkt is crap, Sony is crap. If those are your only choices, go with the pioneer. Broaden your search to Alpine and Eclipse as well as pioneer


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice reply man as far as i'm concerned you get what you pay for and i'm quite happy with my Sony deck, not all Sony stuff is crap that's a matter of opinion! But Blaupunkt isn't as highly recomended as other's in it's price range, you can definately get a better brand if you search around!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Especially with car audio the phrase is true... "You get what you pay for." I have a Kenwood CD/MP3 head unit. I am assuming that you are talking about a head unit and not a CD changer like you said. I highly recommend getting a head unit that you can play MP3's CDs on because it will save you a lot of money in the end. Its all really a matter of opinion on what brands, personally I hate everything Sony. I would go for Kenwood, Pioneer, or Alpine.


----------



## heretic228 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, you are right: I am talking about a RECEIVER and not a CHANGER. The reason why I'm looking at the Blaupunkt receiver is because while it's less money, its peak and rms are higher than the Sony and Pioneer receivers. It also has the XBASS feature, which is great for me since I like a little extra bass without having to buy a sub.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

new94 said:


> Nice reply man as far as i'm concerned you get what you pay for and i'm quite happy with my Sony deck, not all Sony stuff is crap that's a matter of opinion!


No, it's not opinion, when it comes to mobile audio Sony is down with the lowest of the low. Give that deck a year or 2 and see if it's still running. I officially know ONE person who has had a newer (as opposed to the ES line) Sony headunit last more than a year, and this is out of 5+ people.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

heretic228 said:


> Yes, you are right: I am talking about a RECEIVER and not a CHANGER. The reason why I'm looking at the Blaupunkt receiver is because while it's less money, its peak and rms are higher than the Sony and Pioneer receivers. It also has the XBASS feature, which is great for me since I like a little extra bass without having to buy a sub.



I'm willing to bet the power is rated at a higher THD (it gives them a higher power rating, and since no one looks at what THD the power is rated at, that gives them an advantage over the competition when dealing with ignorant shoppers). Besides, how much of a difference is it? 2-3 watts? Out of ~20rms? That's a completely and utterly inaudible difference.

As for the bass feature, I don't know one aftermarket deck that doesn't have SOME kind of EQ. All you have to do is bump up the bass frequencies and BAM! You have your own custom "XBASS".


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh well i like Sony you like Kenwood or whatever other brand, i have a couple different brand's of equipment in my car right now such as Alpine, Sony, Bazooka. I just had a Kenwood deck and it was the biggest piece of shit i ever bought, i now have a Sony cdx-m8805x w/ the built in x-over's for the front's, aux. input for my MP3 player, 7 band EQ which goes from -10 to + 10, not to mention the flip face's nice silver w/blue light's on one side and screen on the other w/ cool graphic's. We all have our brand's we like mine is Sony for now at least it may change if this head unit break's down prematurely or something better come's to my attention, i guess only time will tell!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

new94 said:


> not to mention the flip face's nice silver w/blue light's on one side and screen on the other w/ cool graphic's.


That is all sony has going for it....all of their R&D goes into making their product look good. The circuitry is crap...not a matter of opinion, a matter of FACT


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sony is all show no go. Just like a riced out civic. Hey, that's why they do so well in sales, they sell their audio "gear" to the same dumbasses that buy altezzas and replace "Civic DX" with "Civic GT-R Type-R"

it's like choosing 50lb Chrome Dubs over Volks when you know you want your car to be fast.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

They sell well because of where they are sold. They are sold in Sears, Circuit City, Walmart, Best Buy etc. All the typical electronic stores. I don't know how cheap Sony or Blaupunkt are because I don't have firsthand exp with them though. 

Higher end stuff usually can be found in an audio store. Theres usually one in everyone's area. Just go there and listen to them. Internal amp numbers usually don't mean much as usually HU amps are pretty weak and people who are serious upgrade to an external amp to run their speakers. Alpines are generally good and there are some cheaper ones but they all look like ass if that matters, clarion used to be good but make some lower end stuff now, eclipse is hard to find sometimes but good stuff, some of their faces are outdated looking. Pioneer premier are pretty decent too.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

Neil said:


> They sell well because of where they are sold. They are sold in Sears, Circuit City, Walmart, Best Buy etc. All the typical electronic stores. I don't know how cheap Sony or Blaupunkt are because I don't have firsthand exp with them though.


Whats your point? Walmart also sells Pioneer, Circuit City sells Infinity, Best Buy sells Rockford. All of them are good stuff not the best but good. Just because they are sold at "typical electronic stores" dont mean they are crap. 
Not everyone has the money to buy high end car audio. I would never buy Sony or Blaupunkt because they just dont appeal to me. I dont think they really suck but I dont think they are all that great. You can get a better HU for the around the same price.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

The point is that lots of people have those brands because they are sold at more common stores. I didn't say anything about quality, hell I bought my Infinity speakers at CC. I'm saying Professional Car Audio Stores give you more variety. The audio store nearest my house probably has over 50 head units in 3 rooms. At circuit city or best buy you have a choice from maybe 20 if your lucky.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Be fair dudes... Car Audio should be rated on what you like the sound of. My little brother has a very reliable Blaupunkt system in his 'Teggy. It's been providing him with sound he's proud of for 5 yrs now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I had a blau Tokyo head unit for a while and I loved it.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Well so far I think Sony makes okay head units. I owed 3 sony headunits in the pass 5 years. One was in my old Ford F150 and it worked great untill the truck was stolen. Then I have a sony tape deck with cd changer in my 96 sentra and it works fine. I had it for 4 years already! Then i also installed a sony tape player and cd changer in his car and it works fine. So as for Sony, its fine if it is a Tape Deck. There CD decks though suck unless it is the High Dollar ES versions. My cousin bought a sony cd reciver when I bought my tape deck for my 96 sentra and hers only lasted a year. My homeboy though bought an Sony ES cd player and it still works good after 3 years. So in conclusion, there tape decks are great, but there cd players suck unless it is an ES version. :fluffy:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

crazy101101 said:


> Well so far I think Sony makes okay head units. I owed 3 sony headunits in the pass 5 years. One was in my old Ford F150 and it worked great untill the truck was stolen. Then I have a sony tape deck with cd changer in my 96 sentra and it works fine. I had it for 4 years already! Then i also installed a sony tape player and cd changer in his car and it works fine. So as for Sony, its fine if it is a Tape Deck. There CD decks though suck unless it is the High Dollar ES versions. My cousin bought a sony cd reciver when I bought my tape deck for my 96 sentra and hers only lasted a year. My homeboy though bought an Sony ES cd player and it still works good after 3 years. So in conclusion, there tape decks are great, but there cd players suck unless it is an ES version. :fluffy:


yeah the mobile ES line was good, too bad it's gone and everything they have now sucks ass


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> Especially with car audio the phrase is true... "You get what you pay for." I have a Kenwood CD/MP3 head unit. I am assuming that you are talking about a head unit and not a CD changer like you said. I highly recommend getting a head unit that you can play MP3's CDs on because it will save you a lot of money in the end. Its all really a matter of opinion on what brands, personally I hate everything Sony. I would go for Kenwood, Pioneer, or Alpine.


 i have the Kenwood mp3/cd receiver as well, it looks nice and its colorfull but locks functionality such as a preout for sub control ..and the preamp voltage is very very low. 
At first i didn't know that.. but recenly i got myself Memphis line driver which would boost the voltage to 5 volts..and i hear a major improvement in my subs.
I might be getting components soon and i need something with at least 3 preouts..so i might say goodbye to kenwood and say hello to Clarian .. such as this
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13666
about the same price maybe little bit more than pioneer and sony but its a much better product in my opinion.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> I might be getting components soon and i need something with at least 3 preouts..so i might say goodbye to kenwood and say hello to Clarian .. such as this
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13666
> about the same price maybe little bit more than pioneer and sony but its a much better product in my opinion.



honestly I think that looks pretty plasticy and crappy, but I find most of Clarion's units look that way. They are nice, I just don't like the appearance, that and my mom has a clarion and one of the buttons broke off (It's 2 years old). Not a big deal I know, but still


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

eclipse is the best imo, but you pay for it... i paid 300.00 for mine 2 years ago, and havent had any complaints yet. it is an extremly dull, plain jane looking deck, but the sound quality is amazing, even with its 12 watts rms. but then again if your paying for an eclipse your going to buy an amp for the front speakers, one for the rear, and one for the subs too. the only other deck i would buy besides the eclipse is a clarion, but i havent heard any of their new stuff in three years so i dont know what they are like anymore.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

oh to answer your question get the pioneer if those three are your only choices. you can get a decent kenwood or alpine in that range too.


----------

